# DW show/shine. Merchandise



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well Folks hopefully there be Show and shine competition, dependant on Weather.

The will be a twist on a standard show and shine comp that will be explain on the day. Things like age and distance travelled will be taken into account , and it does not necessary mean ths shinest car their will win ...............

There will be prizes to be won and hopefully Andy c will be looking after it for us :thumb: 

Thanks to C+S for allowing us to do this .


Also there will be DW merchandise to purchase on the day .. look out for me ....


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Cool, I need some stickers and a polo shirt...


----------

